# Best Hog Hunter in the Ga,Fl,Al area



## baybranch02 (Nov 3, 2010)

Who do u think is the best Hog Hunter in the area? Please dont anyone nominate theirselves, and its not going to be someone who has been hunting for only a couple of years. Finally lets keep this fun without anyone getting angry. I say Plott man Scotty Pitts from Dothan AL is the best in the tri state area and he hunts all three states and has been catching hogs for over 20 years.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Nov 3, 2010)

idk i know 100 of people who have been hog hunting, most  for more than 15 20 yrs that dont even know how to use the internet so idk i dotn think you could put a best on someones shoulders there are alot more hog hunters than you think


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 3, 2010)

I dont think there is a best hog hunter if you got good dog and catch hogs ur a hog hunter and a good one but in the state of forida i beleave gil catches the most i've heard of.


----------



## JohnE (Nov 3, 2010)

It's not whose the best hog hunter, it's whose got the best spots to go. 

All a man does is let the dogs loose and get places to hunt.


----------



## baybranch02 (Nov 3, 2010)

Its ur opinion on who is the best and its  for fun. Im not going give a plaque or award or anything. Lol  The best places to hunt usually go to the best hunters around here, u have to produce results not just talk a big game.


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 3, 2010)

Some people tend to forget........it is the dogs that do all the work.  And like JohnE said.....if you got a place slap full of hogs.....well then....the dogs have it a bit easy now don't they?


----------



## crackercurr21 (Nov 3, 2010)

shoot around hear the best place go to depends who has the deepest pockets. i mean i think the last time i looked fish eating creek was 16,000 or something like that and mizell island is up there too. but i dont know where yall are from but just about every truck has a dog box and if there is a dog box it is for hogs dogs not many people runnin dear or coons around hear


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 3, 2010)

most of them around here have been run so much they know whats coming...just because there are allot around ...they just don't fall to pieces when the dogs come around...they change zip codes if not area codes... i think the person goes along with the dogs...if you got a fair person with good dogs is he going to catch as many as a good person with better than average dogs


----------



## Broadhead12 (Nov 3, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Some people tend to forget........it is the dogs that do all the work.  And like JohnE said.....if you got a place slap full of hogs.....well then....the dogs have it a bit easy now don't they?



X2 a hunter is as good as his dogs are. the best hunter would be the man with the best dogs and we have discussed numorous times that every hunters opion on a dog is different.


----------



## baybranch02 (Nov 3, 2010)

I should have put hunter/dog man. The best hog hunter would have dogs that he has raised and trained not bought. The reason i said should have been hunting for a while is ive saw a lot of hog hunters come in with a bunch of money and buy up a couple of dogs and then get out . We have a lot of hogs in sw GA and they r runners, when deer season goes out i be glad to take some of yall hunting and show u. I can already tell though some people wanted nominate themselves. Why donthog/dggers have the sense of camraderie that other dog hunters have. The other hunters nominate folks for hunter of the year, dog of the year etc, through the their association, (APA) NPHA. I know that it is an opinion on who is the best and i know everybody has hunted with someone who has better dogs than they have if not u aint hunted much!


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 3, 2010)

baybranch02 said:


> I should have put hunter/dog man. The best hog hunter would have dogs that he has raised and trained not bought. The reason i said should have been hunting for a while is ive saw a lot of hog hunters come in with a bunch of money and buy up a couple of dogs and then get out . We have a lot of hogs in sw GA and they r runners, when deer season goes out i be glad to take some of yall hunting and show u. I can already tell though some people wanted nominate themselves. Why donthog/dggers have the sense of camraderie that other dog hunters have. The other hunters nominate folks for hunter of the year, dog of the year etc, through the their association, (APA) NPHA. I know that it is an opinion on who is the best and i know everybody has hunted with someone who has better dogs than they have if not u aint hunted much!


When deer season goes out give me a call I'll go with ya.I like them running hogs.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 3, 2010)

I second that. Sg


----------



## baybranch02 (Nov 3, 2010)

This is funny no one will nominate another hunter besides me and hoghunter 102. Man is everybody that arrogant?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 3, 2010)

Well I live next to an old timer who has caught more hogs then he knows what to do with. Honestly, he has killed more of every game than anyone I have ever met. I don't think he even knows what a computer looks like, let alone use one. Heck, I aint ever seen him on a phone. My point is how can I nominate the best when the best are the ones that you never hear about?


----------



## baybranch02 (Nov 3, 2010)

Its ur opinion the best u know. Ur neighbor is a prime example i dont know him, but u think hes the best. Great, im sure u mentioning him would make his day.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah i am sure he is thrilled, haha. Okay, I nominate "Drunk Jim".  Been callin him that since I was a little kid.He's a good ole boy, and loves his Ole Milwaukee and Steel Reserve. LIsten Y'all, with midterm elections here, why don't you go ahead and put in a vote for my man Jim...he's fair, don't say too much, and can mow the heck out of a lawn. Much more than I can say for most in office


----------



## roperdoc (Nov 3, 2010)

Best one ever is whoever just called and said "let's go!" LOL
Seriously, had a bunch of great guys help me so far and still teaching me something every time we go. Wouldn't single one out and wouldn't trade a one either.


----------



## hog hunter20 (Nov 3, 2010)

i dont think there is a best hog hunter but the best dog man slash hog hunter that i know of would have been gene brooks he could take a dog and make it do things most have never seen...


----------



## roperdoc (Nov 3, 2010)

[QUOTE   Why donthog/dggers have the sense of camraderie that other dog hunters have. The other hunters nominate folks for hunter of the year, dog of the year etc, through the their association, (APA) NPHA.[/QUOTE]

Most dog men brag on their dogs,not some showboat,(or even truly outstanding) individual. And if you don't think we stick together, check out the forum you're on.


----------



## MULE (Nov 3, 2010)

ThunderRoad said:


> Well I live next to an old timer who has caught more hogs then he knows what to do with. Honestly, he has killed more of every game than anyone I have ever met. I don't think he even knows what a computer looks like, let alone use one. Heck, I aint ever seen him on a phone. My point is how can I nominate the best when the best are the ones that you never hear about?





ThunderRoad said:


> yeah i am sure he is thrilled, haha. Okay, I nominate "Drunk Jim".  Been callin him that since I was a little kid.He's a good ole boy, and loves his Ole Milwaukee and Steel Reserve. LIsten Y'all, with midterm elections here, why don't you go ahead and put in a vote for my man Jim...he's fair, don't say too much, and can mow the heck out of a lawn. Much more than I can say for most in office



These made me laugh out loud. Thanks ThunderRoad, needed that today. I'll throw another vote in for "Drunk Jim". Tell him to have a Ole Milwaukee in Mules honor since he won't be seeing this.


----------



## Hawghunter89 (Nov 3, 2010)

i have been hog hunting a long time and the best man i have been with would have to be pitts with his plotts .not putting no one down i just like the way he hunts he knows his dogs .He raised his own dogs picked them as pups and 90 percent of them made great hogdogs


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 3, 2010)

MULE said:


> These made me laugh out loud. Thanks ThunderRoad, needed that today. I'll throw another vote in for "Drunk Jim". Tell him to have a Ole Milwaukee in Mules honor since he won't be seeing this.



I am honored to have you aboard my good sir...I will hand him a brew saying, "this bud's for you, Drunk Jim. From me, and Mule at the GON board."

Then he will say, "what the heck is a GON board?"
Then I will say, "Just shut up and drink you ole' rumpot"


THATS 2 FOR DRUNK JIM!!!!!


----------



## hawg dawg (Nov 3, 2010)

To all the best hog hunters! Prove your dogs and yourselves by entering the wild hog challenge at Bass Pro in Macon. Let's see what you can bring in. I don't want to hear any excuses about being too far. This is the one boys; put up or shut up!Good prize money plus bragging rights. I personally challenge every hog hunter out there to see what we can bring in.  It's time to get fired up!


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 3, 2010)

FINE....I nominate Sean Kelly!


----------



## southgahoghunter (Nov 3, 2010)

hawg dawg I will be there for sure but I wish the format was a little diffrent it kind of seems to me that any one who has some dogs can get lucky and catch one big hog I wish it was the most hogs or the most weight on 5 hogs would be even better just my 2 cents


----------



## hoghunter08 (Nov 3, 2010)

i live right up the road from dothan never heard of scotty pitts


----------



## hawg dawg (Nov 3, 2010)

southgahoghunter said:


> hawg dawg I will be there for sure but I wish the format was a little diffrent it kind of seems to me that any one who has some dogs can get lucky and catch one big hog I wish it was the most hogs or the most weight on 5 hogs would be even better just my 2 cents



Very true! keep in mind this is the first one and he had to start somewhere. I am almost possitive if we have a good hunter turn out that the SOS guy's will do another hunt. so spred the word. we need events like this.


----------



## sammy3304 (Nov 3, 2010)

i will have to say my daddy and papa..i have never met anyone like them when it comes to hog hunting..or any hunting..


----------



## southgahoghunter (Nov 3, 2010)

hawg dawg said:


> Very true! keep in mind this is the first one and he had to start somewhere. I am almost possitive if we have a good hunter turn out that the SOS guy's will do another hunt. so spred the word. we need events like this.[/QUOTE
> 
> X2 hope for a huge turn out that is just more people I can say I beat lol jk
> I really do think that it will help to progress the sport and also to help presserve dog hunting in georgia something that really needs to be done there are a lot of people out there that would love to see gone


----------



## sghoghunter (Nov 3, 2010)

hog hunter20 said:


> i dont think there is a best hog hunter but the best dog man slash hog hunter that i know of would have been gene brooks he could take a dog and make it do things most have never seen...



x2 on Mr.Brooks.Him and Mr.Leon came down here and hunted with me,Gigem and Bduck last year and was able to catch a real good trophy boar.Wish I could of met Mr.Joe


----------



## SOS KEN (Nov 4, 2010)

HEY GUYS IT GOES LIKE THIS IF YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT THE CHALLENGE !!!  

BRING EM ON TO BASS PRO SHOPS MACON AND SEE WHO TAKES HOME THE PRIZED 1ST-3RD BELT BUCKLES AND CASH AND GIFT CARDS !!!. IT IS A FULL PAYOUT HUNT BASED ON HOW MANY WHO ENTER.  IF 2 DOG TEAMS SHOW UP I WILL PAY WHAT I TAKE IN.

 I have been talking about this Challenge for 8 months since Bass Pro Shops took us on and was kind enough to host the Challenge for everyone. I asked countless times from several doggers to give their input on the format.  I listened and 90% said BIGGEST CUTTERS !!!! BIGGEST CUTTERS !!! BOAR HOGS ONLY  !!! BOAR HOGS ONLY !!! THE TROPHEY IS THE CUTTERS LIKE THE HORNS ON A DEER MOST OF YOU SAID.  I EVEN GAVE THE DOGGERS THEIR OWN DIVISION AND SEPERATED THE STAND AND STILL HUNTERS.  Bottom Line is I have put lots of money into this thing to have fun.  I knew going into this that I would not be walking away with a pocket full of cash.  This is more of a prelude to the Extravaganza Convention in Perry in May which is something else I am doing for fun.  IS THE FIRST THROUGH THIRD PLACE WINNERS THE BEST IN THE SOUTHEAST.  THEY WILL BE FOR THE ONES THAT TURN IN A HOG WITH THE LARGEST CUTTERS ON JAN 23rd. IF THEY ARE LUCKEY ENOUGH. 

THERE IS WITHOUT A DOUBT BETTER HUNTERS OUT THERE THAT WILL NOT AND CAN NOT BE AT THE CHALLENGE FOR SOME REASON OR ANOTHER.  I was given tips of several penned up Barrs and confronted one guy in North GA.  He denied the alligation and called me back and admitted his intent.  I then decided to take Barrs out of the Challenge because I feel that free range Boars are the most honest way to judge.  You may agree or you may disagree.  There is no way that I am going to make everyone happy.  If your team takes down a 60 pounder with tooth picks.  Please just bring it in and join the fun.  I does not mean you are the lesser or better hunter. What it means is that day was not your day like any other hunting.( Who Is The Best Hog Dogger?  Its Like How Many Licks Does It Take To Get To The Center Of A Tootsie Pop.  The World May Never Know. )


----------



## wildhogs2000 (Nov 4, 2010)

hawg dawg said:


> To all the best hog hunters! Prove your dogs and yourselves by entering the wild hog challenge at Bass Pro in Macon. Let's see what you can bring in. I don't want to hear any excuses about being too far. This is the one boys; put up or shut up!Good prize money plus bragging rights. I personally challenge every hog hunter out there to see what we can bring in.  It's time to get fired up!



I'm in on the bass pro challange.  Now we are talkin, it sounds like a good time.  I would brag about me and my dogs but everytime I do that they make a lyer out of me.  So I will see you guys their!


----------



## hawg dawg (Nov 4, 2010)

wildhogs2000 said:


> I'm in on the bass pro challange.  Now we are talkin, it sounds like a good time.  I would brag about me and my dogs but everytime I do that they make a lyer out of me.  So I will see you guys their!



LOL! I heard that We never brag on our dogs. They will make you tell a lie  I will be looking for you there. It would be cool to get all the woody doggers together at the challenge. To meet, talk and shoot the Bull.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Nov 4, 2010)

Well since I voted for myself for governor the other day I might as well throw my name in the pot for this too.anyone who knows me,knows I'm more than qualified for either one!!!


----------



## crackercurr21 (Nov 4, 2010)

i knwo this is off topic but macon is 8-10 hr north of me can i bring my hogs to the bass pro shop here in ft myers and have thenm send whatever they need to send to the one in macon????


----------



## hawg dawg (Nov 4, 2010)

crackercurr21 said:


> i knwo this is off topic but macon is 8-10 hr north of me can i bring my hogs to the bass pro shop here in ft myers and have thenm send whatever they need to send to the one in macon????



I do not think that will work!


----------



## crackercurr21 (Nov 4, 2010)

well it was worth a shot i think in yrs to come once this gets going good w bass pro shops yall should have stores connecting the tourney so people all over can do it jm2c. if i was in talley i would be participating good luck on it and all who are hunting for it


----------



## SOS KEN (Nov 4, 2010)

Crackercurr21 .... We are working on just that.  This is a trial because it has never been done before.  This is a trial run for fun.  I just want everybody to have a good time.  Maybe you can come up for the Extravaganza in May.  I think its gonna fly.  I appreciate your support and interest. sos ken


----------



## MULE (Nov 4, 2010)

I think "Drunk Jim" could use this win. If there isn't a candidate you've got your eyes on, then by all means give "Drunk Jim" a chance to be your man.


----------



## mountaincurs (Nov 5, 2010)

Ive never met him but "Drunk Jim" sounds like a heck of a guy, hes got my vote. Pass him a PBR from me.


----------



## hoghunter74 (Nov 5, 2010)

The best hog hunter can only be based on what the sport is all about and where it needs to go.  The best hog hunter wouldn't have to raise all his dogs, but give em every opportunity  he has to make a better pack.  He wouldn't have a big entourage or following just some good friends or young hunters he is wanting to pass on his knowledge to.  He would respect the the hog, not slaughtering all he comes upon, but preserving the herd trying to make it better for all.  He wouldn't be invited to go hunting somewhere and try and take that hunting spot from that person.  We have all been with people like that.  I came from a family of bird dog and rabbit dog hunters and learned to hunt hogs from the best hog hunter I know.  After 17 years of hunting with this man I only gain more knowledge and respect after every hunt.  I have even been taken my 6 year old son with me every weekend since he was 5 getting him started on the hog hunting plan.  The best hog hunter I know is Rocky Tanner.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 5, 2010)

mountaincurs said:


> Ive never met him but "Drunk Jim" sounds like a heck of a guy, hes got my vote. Pass him a PBR from me.



i remember when PBR was $2.99 a 12 pack...what is it up to now


----------



## wildhogs2000 (Nov 5, 2010)

hawg dawg said:


> LOL! I heard that We never brag on our dogs. They will make you tell a lie  I will be looking for you there. It would be cool to get all the woody doggers together at the challenge. To meet, talk and shoot the Bull.



LOL, It would be good to meet new hog hunters and listen to their stories.  I love a good hog hunting story even if it has been told 100 times.  We'll see how these Alabama boys can hang with the GA Boys, man I got goose bumps on my arms just thinking about it.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 5, 2010)

Ole Jim is a heck of a man. Here is a direct quote from him sittin in the driveway with a cheap cigar in one hand and a 40 oz.'er in the other, " Son, I have killed dang near every animal with 4 legs or wings in the south...in dang near every way possible, legal and illegal". Direct quote. 
Funniest part was he used to be a park ranger in Arkansas or somethin.

He is like Clint Eastwood from Gran Torino. And I dont know if he is a PBR drinker or not...but since we have already derailed this here thread...This is too funny, and I know you fellow rednecks will enjoy this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGSN7JVg1yQ


----------



## Florida Curdog (Nov 5, 2010)

Drunk Jim the outlaw gets my vote 
Sounds like a good guy to me .


----------



## mountaincurs (Nov 5, 2010)

Jester896 said:


> i remember when PBR was $2.99 a 12 pack...what is it up to now



HAHA cant put a price on excellence .


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 5, 2010)

i am leaning that way too F C


----------



## chris1990 (Nov 5, 2010)

I havent had a chance to hunt with many other people,(Im always game to go though if anyone wants to get together)so I cant really tell you who the best is but imo it comes down to the dogs.There the ones that are doing all the work.


----------



## chris1990 (Nov 5, 2010)

wildhogs2000 said:


> LOL, It would be good to meet new hog hunters and listen to their stories.  I love a good hog hunting story even if it has been told 100 times.  We'll see how these Alabama boys can hang with the GA Boys, man I got goose bumps on my arms just thinking about it.



I agree a good hog hunting story is good no matter how many times you hear it.


----------



## hawg dawg (Nov 6, 2010)

chris1990 said:


> I agree a good hog hunting story is good no matter how many times you hear it.



Sure is. Did ya'll check out all of the doggers on the other post. I had no idea we had so many. We got to get everybody together at the hog hunt to tell some lies.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 6, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> FINE....I nominate Sean Kelly!



Heck i'll nominate this boxer man. You know there the best thing out there yall. Heck he need's to bring that pup it might be only 7 monthes old but it's a beast and dont even need trained. We better watch out.  He'll come in and win every thing with his bocats hands down.


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 6, 2010)

You'd know it grasshopper.  

BTW....Good to see your coming back outta your room to play.


----------



## yuleeboyz311 (Nov 6, 2010)

well anybody who is a real hog hunter knows you cant have the best hog hunter cause you have so many people that have great spots and great dogs so you cant compare one person to another and there is way to many old timers that have been doin this for 30 to forty years and did it the hard way before all these garmins and all that come out..so i would say the best one is the one with the best dogs.


----------



## baybranch02 (Nov 6, 2010)

I can tell this thread was a bad idea, I change my vote to Drunk man and declare a winner. Lets move on.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 6, 2010)

i wasn't a bad idea...you just won't find your answer here


----------



## baybranch02 (Nov 6, 2010)

I was just looking for a few stories abt great hog hunters. I know u know one right there in Albany.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 6, 2010)

i know...he has given me allot...we hunted today..despite the rumors and innuendos...


----------



## Florida Curdog (Nov 7, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> FINE....I nominate Sean Kelly!



If he was to win something. Which alias would the prize go to ?


----------



## SOS KEN (Nov 8, 2010)

If you bring in a 30 pounder to the Challenge and somebody laughs they loose 1/2" on their cutter score.  If you bring in a 30 pounder just tell everybody about the one that got away and enjoy the festivities.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 11, 2010)

SOS KEN said:


> If you bring in a 30 pounder to the Challenge and somebody laughs they loose 1/2" on their cutter score.



Oh Boy...i will bring my new bay dog and his lil pig
since nobody will laugh now


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 11, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> You'd know it grasshopper.
> 
> BTW....Good to see your coming back outta your room to play.



Well i just think it's time u drop it about sean and u cant call me grasshopper only my friends can.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 12, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> Well i just think it's time u drop it about sean and u cant call me grasshopper only my friends can.



  playin ruff too


----------



## hansonw (Nov 13, 2010)

im going to have to say johnny hayes coffeeville alabama


----------



## MULE (Nov 13, 2010)

hansonw said:


> im going to have to say johnny hayes coffeeville alabama


Quite a few of his dogs were off one of my old stud dogs.


----------



## caughthog1 (Nov 15, 2010)

Mule I saw a couple post ago you had said you lost a dog to the Diamond Dog food ordeal??? I feed Diamond thats why I was wondering. 
Thanks
Matt


----------



## MULE (Nov 15, 2010)

caughthog1 said:


> Mule I saw a couple post ago you had said you lost a dog to the Diamond Dog food ordeal??? I feed Diamond thats why I was wondering.
> Thanks
> Matt


The first and third dog in my avatar was lost to it. I spend a little over a grand on the third dog trying to figure out what was wrong. The first dog didn't really show any symptoms, but he was 3yrs and the one that did show symptoms was 10yrs old.  They both die within a few days of each other. There is a mold/fungus that grows on corn that causes liver failure. At the time I had ALL the bags with the serial numbers that was recalled. Had numerous other dogs sick, but after changing dog food they all got better. They had another recall recently I believe.


----------



## hog hunter 45 (Nov 15, 2010)

in my personal oppinion ts3600 tommy sadler is the best hog hunter i've ever hunted with i have a great deal of respect for this man seeing as he was the guy who was willing to sell me two jam up dogs that he really didnt want to get rid of to get me started into this sport he is not only a good hog hunter with good dogs but he's smart and knows what he's doing so he's my pick


----------



## caughthog1 (Nov 15, 2010)

MULE said:


> The first and third dog in my avatar was lost to it. I spend a little over a grand on the third dog trying to figure out what was wrong. The first dog didn't really show any symptoms, but he was 3yrs and the one that did show symptoms was 10yrs old.  They both die within a few days of each other. There is a mold/fungus that grows on corn that causes liver failure. At the time I had ALL the bags with the serial numbers that was recalled. Had numerous other dogs sick, but after changing dog food they all got better. They had another recall recently I believe.




Ok if you dont mind me asking what did you switch too? I feed Diamond Natural in the orange bag. Im glad you told me because I have never heard of nething. Thanks


----------



## hogchamp (Nov 15, 2010)

I know this guy named Boone, hes a legend around here, that has caught lots and lots of hogs for like over 10 years, he catches like 5-10 hogs a nite and goes like 5 times a week, they say hes a ghost and the only way to find him is  from the smoke clouds his dogs leave behind, im very proud to have run with this guy a few times,lol.


----------



## 242outdoors (Nov 15, 2010)

sammy3304 said:


> i will have to say my daddy and papa..i have never met anyone like them when it comes to hog hunting..or any hunting..



i will nominate my girls kelly and marlene! 

these chicks can hunt sho nuff


----------



## thap74 (Nov 16, 2010)

Stone creek is my pick.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Nov 16, 2010)

hogchamp are you boone? where are you from? just curious i know of a younger boy around my age 24 named boone in s fla could be the same guy? and hoghunter102 i thought you said you had a bad encounter with sean kelly and one of your friends, now ur bustin on wolfpack for his bocats cuz he nominated sean and all this does sound a lil off to me, but i am starting to think sean has another alias maybe hoghunter102?


----------



## caughthog1 (Nov 16, 2010)

crackercurr21 said:


> hogchamp are you boone? where are you from? just curious i know of a younger boy around my age 24 named boone in s fla could be the same guy? and hoghunter102 i thought you said you had a bad encounter with sean kelly and one of your friends, now ur bustin on wolfpack for his bocats cuz he nominated sean and all this does sound a lil off to me, but i am starting to think sean has another alias maybe hoghunter102?




sean sell you them 40 head of hound you treed them bear with 102? lol


----------



## hogchamp (Nov 16, 2010)

crackercurr21 said:


> hogchamp are you boone? where are you from? just curious i know of a younger boy around my age 24 named boone in s fla could be the same guy? and hoghunter102 i thought you said you had a bad encounter with sean kelly and one of your friends, now ur bustin on wolfpack for his bocats cuz he nominated sean and all this does sound a lil off to me, but i am starting to think sean has another alias maybe hoghunter102?



my name is Boone but im 30 and live lehigh, and been huntin alot.lmbo.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Nov 17, 2010)

yah wrong guy guy i know is from clewiston boone garrison what kind of dogs you run looks like a good lookin one in the box but cant really see


----------



## hogchamp (Nov 17, 2010)

All cur dogs, sometimes a few catahoulas wiggle there way in, and a trusty catch dog, ive been breeding my own cur dogs fo awhile now.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Nov 17, 2010)

yah you've had some luck with the cats huh i got a papered 8 months black and tan momma was a real go getter and daddy was good ranged dog with grit. you ever had one quite, that will run the heck outta of em? i have heard there hard to come by like that anymore but i am hoping this b&t will be like that just wondering if you had any luck with the cats


----------



## hogchamp (Nov 18, 2010)

o ya i like em a lot, i jus can never get one without having to pay alot, i have a gyp now that im waiting to come in so i can breed her to my buddies b&t cat that he paid 1800 for, that can sure shut one down and pulls over a mile on garmin. my gyp throws half a litter of b&t's evry time but i have yet been able to keep one b/c of circumstances. im currently tryin to buy  a pup from facahatchee catahoulas. so ya i do like them.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Nov 18, 2010)

yah i always used ole cow dog lines or just other people i know cur dogs got what i like now wantin to start breedin my own you got a picture of your gyp


----------



## hogchamp (Nov 18, 2010)

no but i will shortly give me a couple days, gotta wait till my girlfriend comes over to take a pic, my camera kicked the bucket.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 18, 2010)

crackercurr21 said:


> hogchamp are you boone? where are you from? just curious i know of a younger boy around my age 24 named boone in s fla could be the same guy? and hoghunter102 i thought you said you had a bad encounter with sean kelly and one of your friends, now ur bustin on wolfpack for his bocats cuz he nominated sean and all this does sound a lil off to me, but i am starting to think sean has another alias maybe hoghunter102?



Yeah but if the guy is banned quit talkin bout him be hind his back and wolf pack loves his attenion so i thought i'd give it to him besides they are the best thing since sliced bread ask him he will tell you the same.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 18, 2010)

caughthog1 said:


> sean sell you them 40 head of hound you treed them bear with 102? lol



Nah i went to tennesse and bought a truck load of older coon dogs that dont get to hunt much, and brought them down to echoles county georgia. And dumped the box what hunts hunts. lol lmfbo, no but uh i dont own any bear dogs(wish i did) .But will someday i go with my friend that lives close to me and we only have 5 or 6 dogs but when there are like 4 or 5 people that is in the club and they pack to it guess what theres quiet afew dogs there .


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh and sean dont bear hunt showes you how much u know to bad you dont have your story straight you might have made me look like a idiot. lol


----------



## caughthog1 (Nov 18, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> Oh and sean dont bear hunt showes you how much u know to bad you dont have your story straight you might have made me look like a idiot. lol



No you do a good job doin that by YOURSELF! and your one to talk about Wolfpack boastin. Here you are huntin pekinese mixs and stickin up for dog peddlers. You got alot of learning to do.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Nov 19, 2010)

caughthog1 said:


> huntin pekinese mixs



That's kinda funny.


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 19, 2010)

hh102........I give up, I can't follow nor read half the crap you say on here anyways.  I need a translator when you talk.


----------



## crackercurr21 (Nov 19, 2010)

hogchamp let me know when the pics are up i am always interested in working dogs especially if they look good as most cats do i dont think i got a pertty dog in my yard i tell everyone i know to give me the ugliest mut they got and they usually turn out the best and i take it back my 8 month cat b&t is perrty as they come but she is the only one


----------



## runemdown&catch (Nov 19, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> FINE....I nominate Sean Kelly!



i second sean kelly i mean he's got his own book and all he must know what he's doing right.


----------



## catch-n-tie (Nov 19, 2010)

runemdown&catch said:


> i second sean kelly i mean he's got his own book and all he must know what he's doing right.



this man wrote the hog doggers bible are you kidding me


----------



## hog hunter 45 (Nov 22, 2010)

caughthog1 said:


> No you do a good job doin that by YOURSELF!


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 22, 2010)

caughthog1 said:


> No you do a good job doin that by YOURSELF! and your one to talk about Wolfpack boastin. Here you are huntin pekinese mixs and stickin up for dog peddlers. You got alot of learning to do.



that pekenese was better than any 6 or 7 month old pup you ever had and iam just getting tired of yall all you talk about on this board is sean kelly and how his not a man and he sales dogs for a livin i just get tired of it tard.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 22, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> hh102........I give up, I can't follow nor read half the crap you say on here anyways.  I need a translator when you talk.



Guess what no one cares.And i'am not talkin i'am typing


----------



## caughthog1 (Nov 22, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> that pekenese was better than any 6 or 7 month old pup you ever had and iam just getting tired of yall all you talk about on this board is sean kelly and how his not a man and he sales dogs for a livin i just get tired of it tard.



haha thats funny right there. you just compared your finished pekinese skills to that of a 7 month old puppy! You set yourself up kid, think before you type and I never bad mouthed sean. Dog peddlers are of no interest to me buddy


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 22, 2010)

caughthog1 said:


> haha thats funny right there. you just compared your finished pekinese skills to that of a 7 month old puppy! You set yourself up kid, think before you type and I never bad mouthed sean. Dog peddlers are of no interest to me buddy



He was not finished by no means. But he was around that age as well. Look i like u and every thing caughthog so lets try to keep it that way. I just dont like wolf pack cause he's a pro hog hunter and knows every thing. Every time i post he puts a negative remark and or startes something about sean on my post so thats why i said iam tired of it.I wasn't talkin about you i was talkin about the anominator. lolbut it looks like i stirred the pot agin i'll let the tirds settle.


----------



## caughthog1 (Nov 22, 2010)

hoghunter102 said:


> He was not finished by no means. But he was around that age as well. Look i like u and every thing caughthog so lets try to keep it that way. I just dont like wolf pack cause he's a pro hog hunter and knows every thing. Every time i post he puts a negative remark and or startes something about sean on my post so thats why i said iam tired of it.I wasn't talkin about you i was talkin about the anominator. lolbut it looks like i stirred the pot agin i'll let the tirds settle.



same here buddy!


----------



## Blessed (Nov 22, 2010)

*three brothers*

I really don't think you can rate the best hog dogger by his dogs or how many or the size of hogs he has killed. You can buy finished dogs and you can kill big hogs with dogs from the pound. Its more about what you do for the sport like not killing everything you catch, not selling culls, and sharing your knowledge with young hunters. There are three brothers I hunt with who represent just that. I would say they are some of the best I know.


----------



## hogchamp (Nov 23, 2010)

crackercurr21 said:


> hogchamp let me know when the pics are up i am always interested in working dogs especially if they look good as most cats do i dont think i got a pertty dog in my yard i tell everyone i know to give me the ugliest mut they got and they usually turn out the best and i take it back my 8 month cat b&t is perrty as they come but she is the only one



here she is, i couldn't get her to pose right but shes bashful.


----------



## hoghunter102 (Nov 23, 2010)

Blessed said:


> I really don't think you can rate the best hog dogger by his dogs or how many or the size of hogs he has killed. You can buy finished dogs and you can kill big hogs with dogs from the pound. Its more about what you do for the sport like not killing everything you catch, not selling culls, and sharing your knowledge with young hunters. There are three brothers I hunt with who represent just that. I would say they are some of the best I know.



I agree 100% cudent have said it any better.


----------



## Jester896 (Nov 23, 2010)

Blessed said:


> I really don't think you can rate the best hog dogger by his dogs or how many or the size of hogs he has killed. You can buy finished dogs and you can kill big hogs with dogs from the pound. Its more about what you do for the sport like not killing everything you catch, not selling culls, and sharing your knowledge with young hunters. There are three brothers I hunt with who represent just that. I would say they are some of the best I know.


----------

